

Solving the Expression Problem with Clojure 1.2 - Kototama
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/j-clojure-protocols/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Duplicates, but with no discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014181>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007700>

Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1916943>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1607832>

------
nod
This is NOT the similarly-named talk by Chris Houser from Strange Loop 2010,
in case anyone else was thinking the same thing. This (from Stuart Sierra) is
worth a separate read, and has nice visuals with a row/column metaphor.

